# Table de fichiers incorrecte



## Nico26 (4 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir à quoi correspond ce message :

"table d'adresses incorrectes..."

au démarrage de MacOS 9.2.

Et surtout comment faire pour le résoudre !

Merci d'avance.

Nico


----------



## Zitoune (4 Novembre 2003)

Et si tu utilisais l'outil de recherche avec les mots "table de fichiers incorrecte" dans le forum MacOS Classic depuis 1 an ?


----------



## Nico26 (5 Novembre 2003)

Avant de poster j'ai bien fait une recherche mais pas avec l'option "depuis 1 an" !

Mille excuses !

Et merci pour l'info.

Nico.


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2003)

le message c'est "Table de fichiers incorrecte"

Bon, c'est un bug trèas chiant de MacOs 9 (français)... pas vraiemnt de cause identifiée à coup sûr, mais quelques pistes qui fonctionnent 8 fois sur 10

Si tu as des périphériques USB non alimentés... débranches-les avant de rebooter.

Si tu as un powerbook  avec baies d'extension, remets dans les baies les éléments d'origine (le lecteur CDRom ou DVD d'origine) et reboote...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2003)

« Table de système de fichiers incorrecte ».
Débrancher les périphériques USB, redémarrer extensions désactivées pour virer l'extension de Stuffit Expander 5.5, et passer DiskWarrior sur le système, puis faire la mise à jour de Stuffit Expander (l'extension de la version 5.5 est buggée) pour être définitivement débarrassé.


----------



## Zitoune (6 Novembre 2003)

Nico26 a dit:
			
		

> Avant de poster j'ai bien fait une recherche mais pas avec l'option "depuis 1 an" !
> 
> Mille excuses !
> 
> ...




Pas grave


----------



## FANREM (21 Novembre 2003)

Pour resoudre ce message : Table de fichiers incorrecte il faut
tout simplement placer un espace avant une extension systeme de telle facon qu'elle se charge en premier au demarrage de la machine
Malheureusement, n'ayant plus utilise OS 9 depuis une eternite je ne me rappelle plus laquelle
Je suis a la maison, et je cite de tete, mais il est possible qu'au boulot, j'ai enregistre la manip a effectuer sur un serveur dans une rubrique trucs et astuces. dans l'affirmative, je te dirai exactement laquelle est concernee
S'il y a un ancien user de OS 9 qui s'en rappelle, c'est la piste a explorer. elle resoud absolument ce probleme


----------



## FANREM (21 Novembre 2003)

peut peut etre t'inetresser 
effectivement, je crois me rappeler, mets un espace avant serialshimlib et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## berth (29 Janvier 2004)

Hi
Je ne sais pas si mon pb est le même et donc si je dois suivre les conseils donnés ici. Votre avis ?

Depuis hier soir mon iMac 233 OS922 ne relie plus les documents à leur logiciel. Les icones de document (et pas des logiciels) sont devenues toutes identiques et neutres/blanches. Si je souhaite en ouvrir un, rien à faire, l'OS dit que le programme est absent, ce qui esté videmment faux. Par contre si j'ouvre l'application puis que je demande à ouvrir le doc il le fait sans pb. Par ailleurs mon clavier sans fil ne reconnait plus les applications attachées à un bouton normalement indexé.

J'ai fait intervenir SOS disque. Il dit qu'il y a un pb mais qu'il ne sait pas le réparer. 




Est ce un pb de table d'adresse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## Oizo (29 Janvier 2004)

berth a dit:
			
		

> Depuis hier soir mon iMac 233 OS922 ne relie plus les documents à leur logiciel. Les icones de document (et pas des logiciels) sont devenues toutes identiques et neutres/blanches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-être qu'une reconstruction du bureau pourra résoudre ce problème (touches "pomme" et "alt" maintenues pendant le démarrage).


----------



## berth (30 Janvier 2004)

J'ai essayé mais un ennui ne venant jamais seul...
J'ai un clavier sans fil Merdosoft qui n'a pas de touche POMME (il y  a une Window en lieu et place ; Alt servant de Pomme ; par ex Alt+O = Ouvrir).
Surtout : il accepte de reconstruire avec Window et Alt mais uniquement mes 2 partitions (HD2 et HD3) sur lesquels le systeme n'est pas installé.
Le HD principal à savoir celui sur lequel le syst opère... n'est pas reconstruit.


----------



## Pym (5 Février 2004)

Si tu regardes dans l'utilitaire "clavier", tu devrais peut-etre pouvoir trouver ce qui correspond a tes touches commande et pomme. Il y a certainement un equivalent quelque part


----------



## esteou (7 Avril 2004)

En fait, il faut mettre un espace dans serialshimlib.
Je décris la procédure :
il faut aller dans le dossier systéme, ouvrir les extensions, chercher serialshimblib.
Une vois trouvée (ouf !), on la surligne et on met un espace devant son nom.
(il faut garder l'estension : je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il faut la garder)

Ensuite on redémarre (ou on redémarre pas : suis pas sûr) et tout va bien.
Merci mac.
Si vous n'avez rien compris, c'est ce que je fais comme vous : je fais confiance à Mac.
Cela étant dit, je suis contactable au 06 75 00 48 50 (numéro secret uniquement destiné aux personnes possesseurs de machine apple)
   (les détenteurs de PC n'ont aucune chance de réponse)   
   Cela étant dit, ce bug dans OS9.2.2 est pénible.
   Le Bon Dieu aussi a fait des erreurs, non ?

    Claude Saillard


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2004)

J'ai eu ce problème il y a un certain temps à la maison, j'avais jeté "serialshimlib" à la poubelle et le problème était résolu. (OSX c'est bien quandmême, plus de problèmes)
Par contre, aujourd'hui mêm sur un imac au bureau (macos 9.1) le revoilà.
Donc, j'ai jeté "serialshimlib", mais "mierda", ça ne marche pas. 
Je tenterai le manip "espace" demain, en récupérant l'extension sur un autre imac
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## dedounet (24 Avril 2004)

berth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé mais un ennui ne venant jamais seul...
> J'ai un clavier sans fil Merdosoft qui n'a pas de touche POMME (il y  a une Window en lieu et place ; Alt servant de Pomme ; par ex Alt+O = Ouvrir).
> Surtout : il accepte de reconstruire avec Window et Alt mais uniquement mes 2 partitions (HD2 et HD3) sur lesquels le systeme n'est pas installé.
> Le HD principal à savoir celui sur lequel le syst opère... n'est pas reconstruit.


Le disque de démarrage n'est pas renconstruit car le pilote de ton clavier n'est pas chargé.
Plusieurs solutions:
1- trouve un clavier mac et reconstruit ton bureau
2- Un outil comme Norton Disk Doctor propose dans le menu Outils "reconstruire le bureau"
3- La plus périlleuse, Resedit.
Avec resedit, choisir Infos Dossier fichiers, sélectionner Desktop DB et DF, décocher la case invisible, enregistrer et quitter.
Au 1er niveau du disque on trouve alors ces 2 fichiers, les mettre à la corbeille, et redémarrer. Le bureau sera alors reconstruit.




Pour la TDFI, Norton Disk Doctor marche bien pour réparer ce problème.


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Avril 2004)

dedounet a dit:
			
		

> (...) Pour la TDFI, Norton Disk Doctor marche bien pour réparer ce problème.


Ah bon ? Et comment fait-il ?


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (2 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

 Les pistes à suivre :
 - désactiver l'extensioin serialshimlib
 si ça ne suffit pas :
 - désactiver les deux extensions de stuffit expander (de mémoire l'une s'appelle stuffit engine).

 Tout devrai rentrer dans l'ordre.

 Cette table de fichier incorrecte apparait généralemnet lorsque l'on a soit bidouillé son OS et surtout les extensions, soit installé quelque chose de nouveau soit copié son système.

 Par contre ce qui est curieux c'est que ce message n'apparait pas si l'on émule OS 9 dans Panther.


----------



## Nico26 (9 Juin 2004)

Merci pout toutes vos reponses !

Nicolas


----------



## garfield02 (19 Juillet 2004)

essaye sinon en vidant la pram, j'ai deja eu le tour et ca a marché de cette facon:

commande+controle+p+r au demarrage, tu le fait 2 ou 3 fois en continue(tu entendra un petit bruit a chaque fois) sans relacher les touches et apres ca devrai marcher


----------



## citizen (18 Août 2004)

bon, j'ai bien le mm pb avec la table de fichiers, mais qd je redémarre avec la touche majuscule, j'ai toujours le mm message, rien à faire....

j'avais 9.1 avant, et j'ai mis 9.2 (ça a du mettre 2 dossiers syst ça non ?) ça vient de là...


----------



## citizen (18 Août 2004)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> essaye sinon en vidant la pram, j'ai deja eu le tour et ca a marché de cette facon:
> 
> commande+controle+p+r au demarrage, tu le fait 2 ou 3 fois en continue(tu entendra un petit bruit a chaque fois) sans relacher les touches et apres ca devrai marcher


 
c'est quoi "vider la pram" ??


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

citizen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi "vider la pram" ??


la pram est une mémoire stocké sur la carte-mère, qui contient entre autre date et heure et quelques paramètres. pour l'effacer maintient pendant le démarrage pomme-alt-p-r pressé et attend qu'il fasse quelques boing de démarrage....


----------



## citizen (19 Août 2004)

J'ai mis l'espace avant l'extension , et ça remarche.

marci bcp !


----------



## Phil2 (30 Août 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi une bombinette avec erreur du système de table des fichiers, mais même avec les extensions désactivées, je ne peux rien faire, ni vider la Pram ni démarrer avec disque démarrage ou Norton!
Cela s'est produit après une réparation disque avec Norton.
MacOS 9.2.2 sur Imac

Toutes suggestions bienvenues.


----------



## cnedra (13 Septembre 2004)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> essaye sinon en vidant la pram, j'ai deja eu le tour et ca a marché de cette facon:
> 
> commande+controle+p+r au demarrage, tu le fait 2 ou 3 fois en continue(tu entendra un petit bruit a chaque fois) sans relacher les touches et apres ca devrai marcher




ça m'est arrivé aussi il y a quelques mois, et effectivement vider la PRAM me permettait de redémarrer un coup, mais je devais le faire à chaque démarrage, sinon c'était impossible de lancer mac os  

J'ai décidé de restaurer le disque dur, avec l'option "sauvegarder les éléments originaux"... c'est un peu radical, je sais... :rose: 
bizarrement, la restauration a mal fonctionné... tous les messages que j'envoyais (par mail ou sur forums) passaient remplis de caractères spéciaux, et les liens documents/applications étaient rompus :hein: 
seconde restauration du disque, là apparement tout fonctionne convenablement, sauf un point qui me perturbe, et si vous saviez m'en donner l'explication ou la solution, vous m'oteriez une belle épine du pied    :love: 

donc, il m'arrive de devoir télécharger des fichiers zippés sur certains sites relatifs à mes loisirs, et le téléchargement s'effectue par un script en php (je sais pas si vous voyez de quoi je parle  )
donc, avant les restaurations successives, ça se passait comme ça :
un fichier "download.php" se téléchargeait sur mon disque, puis s'exécutait automatiquement via internet explorer, et je trouvais ensuite le fichier zippé sur mon disque  
Or, maintenant, le fichier "download.php" se télécharge sur mon disque, mais ne s'exécute pas  et si je double clique dessus, il ouvre une fenêtre dans internet explorer, remplie de hiéroglyphes   

quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ??
merci d'avance :love:


----------



## nikolo (13 Septembre 2004)

il suffit juste de mettre un espace devant le nom de l'extension suivante ~seriallib dans votre dossier extension.

redemarrer et hop c'est fini.


dis donc les gars avec la fonction recherche vous auriez pu trouver la réponse tout seul


----------



## jawa001 (10 Octobre 2004)

citizen a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai bien le mm pb avec la table de fichiers, mais qd je redémarre avec la touche majuscule, j'ai toujours le mm message, rien à faire....
> 
> j'avais 9.1 avant, et j'ai mis 9.2 (ça a du mettre 2 dossiers syst ça non ?) ça vient de là...



1- Pour savior si tu as 2 Dossiers système, ouvrir le Tableau de Bord "Démarrage". Sur ta partition de boot, tu verras alors si tu as 1 ou 2 système actifs. Normalement(, si tu as fait une mise à jour du 9.1 au 9.2, celà ne devrait pas être le cas...
2- Pour le message "Table de Fichiers Incorrecte..." au démarrage, il faut zapper la PRAM : redemarrer avec touches Pomme-alt-P-R MAINTENUES enfoncées, attendre le son de démarrage, l'écran s'éteint, puis s'allume et son à nouveau. TOUT EN MAINTENANT LES TOUCHES, laisser la séquence se répeter au moins trois fois.
3- Une fois la machine allumer, ouvrir le Dossier "Extensions" du Dossier Système. Trouve un fichier nommé "serialshimlib" et place un espace devant son nom (" serialshimlib").
4- Voilà

PS - Ce problème, bien qu'agacant n'est pas critique et l'on peut très bien vivre avec.


----------



## cnedra (12 Octobre 2004)

bonjour à tous 
je vais peut-être passer pour une débutante, et j'en suis une  mais comme je suis pas la seule du genre à passer chercher des solutions ici, je vais vous faire part de mon cas (ça a recommencé !)... ça fera peut-être avancer un peu plus le smilblick sur cette affaire de "table de fichiers incorrects".

Je dis ça, car avec l'espace placé devant serialshimlib, le mystère est loin d'être éclairci  (pour info, système Os 9.1 sur Imac)
j'ai installé Toast avant-hier, modifié le nom de l'extension serialshimlib hier (en ajoutant l'espace devant) parce que je me doutais bien qu'il m'arriverais un souci sinon, et bing !   :affraid: au démarrage suivant (ce matin) je vois une joli bombinette "table de fichiers incorrecte" :modo: 

bon, si j'ai modifié l'extension hier, c'est que le pb vient pas (que) de là :rateau: 

donc redémarrage en écrasant la PRAM (heureusement qu'on a ça :sick: )
après un bref retour ici, pour relire les conseils, je vire mon ancien dossier StuffIt expander 5.5, qui me servait plus à rien d'ailleurs puisque je me sers du 7.

redémarrage, rien à faire :rateau: 

PRAM etc pour démarrer, et je vais dans mon dossier extensions pour glisser toutes mes extensions StuffIt dans le dossier extensions désactivées (parce que dans le lot il doit bien y en avoir quelques unes appartenant au 5.5  )

cette fois plus de soucis pour redémarrer...
je vais poursuivre plus loin mes investigations en réactivant les extensions une à une, histoire de trouver laquelle a un pb... à moins que quelqu'un ait déjà LA solution mais qu'il l'ait pas encore dit...
vu que j'suis pas une pro du domaine, j'ai pas la science infuse, alors merci à tous ceux qui nous ont répondu gentillement


----------



## Télémac (12 Octobre 2004)

A l'époque j'avais aussi relevé le probème avec stuffit mais ce n'est pas la piste définitive


en plus de mes tests de l'époque et de mes conclusions énumérées en ce temps, la seule solution définitive à ce problème de TDFI et de passer en OS X (Apple ne développant plus OS 9 il n'y aura jamais de réparation de ce bug)

A l'époque j'ai relevé que dès qu'un périphérique USB qui ne possède pas son bouton  oN/off et sa propre alimentation séparée ce message s'affichait

en débranchant les périphériques sans bouton ON/OFF ou en plaçant le bouton sur OFF avant de lancer le mac ce message ne venait pas mais il s'affichait en laissant conecté ce type de périphérique (comme le modem  adsl bleu usb alcatel)


----------



## cnedra (13 Octobre 2004)

voui, passer à macOs X est en projet... mais avant il faut que j'archive mes données stockées sur le disque dur (j'ai un graveur depuis très peu de temps) ET surtout que j'achète une barette de RAM... car mon vieux mac (fin 1999) tourne sur 128Mo seulement, soit juste ce qu'il faudrait pour faire tourner le système Os X  
j'irais d'ailleurs consulter le forum quand je l'aurais achetée, histoire de pas me planter à l'installation :rose:


----------



## vitis (6 Novembre 2004)

sache en tout cas que mon mac de 2000 marche mieux avec X.3 qu'avec 9
ok je n'ai que 386 de mem
bon courage pur le swtch AR


----------



## kathy h (1 Février 2005)

je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais la dernière fois que j'ai eu ce message " table de fichier incorrecte " sur mon ordi au démarage, avec une belle bombe , j'ai dû  redémarer avec le CD et procèder à une installation spéciale du dossier système,  je n'ai pas réussi autrement... 
( c'était suite à une coupure d'électricité assez longue : plus de 4 heures)


----------



## OrdinoMac (17 Novembre 2005)

Pour le problème TDFI mentionné dans ce thread, vous pouvez allez jeter un oeil chez GG, gete.net. Il me semble qu'à l'époque, il avait fait un excellent dossier de ce superbe bug de mac os9.


----------



## etching ground (23 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un problème avec mon vieux G4 et son système 9.2.2 :
il y a trois jours je me suis enfin décidé à connecter mon écran (sony A220) à un port usb de l'unité centrale pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme hub USB.

Ça a marché deux jours sans problèmes et puis hier il a planté au démarrage ("table de fichiers incorrecte").
J'ai démarré sur le CD d'installation du 9.0 (j'ai actualisé le 9 à partir d'images disque téléchargé sur internet et n'ai donc pas de CD du 9.2) et j'ai lancé "SOS Disque". Celui-ci m'a trouvé une "invalid index key", l'a réparée,  j'ai redémarré sur le disque dur sans problèmes.

Mais ce matin, rebelote ! Je refais la manip d'hier, il me retrouve une "invalid index key" (quoiqu'avec un numéro différent), me la répare mais cette fois-ci il plante de nouveau en essayant de redémarrer sur le 9.2.2 du disque dur.

Je redémarre encore sur le CD, mais cette fois je lance le SOS disque installé sur le disque dur avec le 9.2.2 (au cas où il y aurait une incompatibilité de version). Mais celui-ci ne trouve aucune erreur.

Bref, j'ai opté pour les grands moyens, j'ai déconnecté l'écran du port USB de l'unité centrale, et la bébette s'est remise à marcher bien gentiment comme elle en a l'habitude.

Le problème n'est pas dramatique, mais si vous aviez une solution ou une suggestion je vous en serais reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2006)

Il y a un sujet punaisé dans les sujets importants en tête de liste qui ne traite que de ça (table de fichiers incorrecte). Consolation, à priori, ton écran USB n'est au pire que le facteur déclenchant, pas la cause.

Ce bug se manifeste assez rarement dans OS 9.2.x, beaucoup plus fréquemment dans OS 9.1, mais les solutions (ou, je dis bien "les", car en fait, selon le cas, certaines marchent et pas les autres) doivent être les mêmes.

D'ailleurs, à la réflexion, je fusionne ton sujet avec.


----------



## etching ground (23 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, à la réflexion, je fusionne ton sujet avec.



Tu fais bien. 
Du coup j'ai résolu le problème (en ajoutant un espace au nom de serialshimlib, comme indiqué).
Merci de ton aide, et aux autres intervenants du fil.

eg


----------



## Mimosa (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour ,

Mon imac plante au d&#233;marrage : fen&#234;tre > bombe > d&#233;sol&#233;,une erreur est survenue> table du syst&#232;me de fichiers incorrecte> pour d&#233;sactiver temporairement les extensions red&#233;marrez en appuyant sur la touche majuscule>

Avec la touche majuscule aucun r&#233;sultat.
J'ai donc red&#233;marr&#233; avec un cd de restauration, et d&#233;sactiv&#233; toutes les extensions , j'ai pu red&#233;marrer.
- ensuite j'ai fait le m&#233;nage via le gestionnaire d'extensions d'anciennes configurations .
- puis  j'ai mis en place une nouvelle cofiguration, ce qui a r&#233;gl&#233; certains petits probl&#232;mes.
- red&#233;marrage m&#234;me punition
-Norton - sos disque sans r&#233;sultat
-reconstruire le bureau sans r&#233;sutat
-zapper la PRAM  reste pour l'intant un moyen pour qu'il red&#233;marre, (un peu ennuyeux quand m&#234;me...
par avance merci
  mimosa
iMac G3
syst&#232;me 9.2.1
Ram 256 Mo

Une petite recherche t'aurais orient&#233; sur ce sujet ou je fusionne ta question. il est facile &#224; trouver, il est "punais&#233;" en d&#233;but de la liste.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2007)

Juste un petit message pour pas faire comme les autres, juste vous remercier :

J'avais l'erreur de table de fichier au d&#233;marrage classique et sans extensions... J'ai branch&#233; mon iBook en mode Targer &#224; mon eMac, trouv&#233; ce fichier &#224; qui il manque de l'espace pour vivre , et relanc&#233; l'iBook.

Perfecto !


Merci &#224; tous ceux qui l'ont r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

Bon, l'erreur de la table de fichier incorrecte ayant refait surface chez moi ce matin (mon Pismo n'ayant plus, temporairement, qu'un disque de 2 Go, son système X à déménagé vers un disque externe), je vais faire un petit récap de ce que je sais :

- Première chose : il n'existe pas *une* erreur de la table de fichiers incorrecte, mais *des* erreurs de la table de fichiers incorrecte. Un seul symptôme en apparence, mais différentes causes, et par conséquence, différents remèdes. Seul problème : la cause réelle étant difficilement identifiable, il faut tester les remèdes un par un jusqu'à trouver celui qui fonctionne (chez moi, ce matin, il a suffit que je débranche la Mighty Mouse et l'iMic de mon Pismo pour que ça redémarre, mais c'est la première fois que ce remède fonctionne dans mon cas &#8230; Ce qui m'a bien arrangé, car ni les extensions Stuffit ni serialshimlib ne sont présents dans son système, et je n'ai rien d'exotique en baie d'extension).

- Seconde chose : ne sont concernées que les versions 9.1, 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 de Mac OS 9, sachant que les formes les plus graves concernent surtout la version 9.1. Les versions 9.0.x elles ne sont absolument pas concernées.

- Troisième chose : les 4 solutions déjà données dans ce topic (espace devant serialshimlib, supprimer les extensions Stuffit 5.5, débrancher les périphériques USB auto-alimentés et, pour les PowerBook G3, ôter les baies d'extensions "pas d'origine" et remettre celles d'origine) ont toutes fonctionné au moins une fois dans les cas que j'ai rencontré, mais ce ne sont pas les seules. Je vais devoir me livrer à des fouilles archéologiques pour en retrouver au moins deux autres, plus complexes, mais qui avaient fonctionné quand ces 4 là avaient échoué. Le carton contenant ma collection des 55 premiers numéros du magazine "A Vos Mac" étant enterré assez profond sous d'autres dans ma cave, je reviendrais ici les donner sitôt que j'aurais le temps de le dégager, et de retrouver les N° contenant les articles qui en traitent.


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2010)

J'avais eu ça avec, soit la conjonction de "serialshimlib" et certaines extensions d'Office (2001, je crois) soit les extensions Office seules.
Je vais essayer de retrouver le topic&#8230;

Edit

C'était chez les concurrents, je cherche&#8230;
Oui, c'est bien ça. J'avais dû mettre les extensions Microsoft dans le dossier Office et celle d'IE dans le dossier IE

Y'avait aussi un truc avec les extensions Toast, il parait.


----------



## davidR (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un vieux mac OS 9.2 et en le rallumant j'ai une fenêtre "d'erreur système.
table du système de fichiers incorrecte. Pour désactiver temporairement les extensions, redémarrez en appuyant sur la touche Majuscule"
ce que j'ai fait mais le même message d'erreur apparaît, il indique dans la fenêtre de derrière bienvenue sur Mac OS Extensions désactivées avec le même message d'erreur (voir plus haut)
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

perso à part un sosdisk ou une re-installation (après un backup via un boitier externe), je connais pas de solution simple


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2011)

musee.informatique a dit:


> perso à part un sosdisk ou une re-installation (après un backup via un boitier externe), je connais pas de solution simple



Rien de tout ça ne peut donner de résultat.

davidR, vu que c'est sur un 9.2, tu peux essayer de redémarrer ton Mac après avoir débranché tout ce qu'il y a en USB (exception faite du clavier, et de la souris, si ce sont des "Apple").

Si ça ne suffit pas, alors, il ne te restera plus qu'à éplucher les solutions données dans ce topic unique, épinglé en tête de forum, jusqu'à trouver celle qui marche chez toi.

À la réflexion, comme c'est un "topic unique", je fusionne celui ci avec !


----------



## groudon41 (4 Décembre 2011)

Allez, un piti up pour dire que le blem m'est aussi arrivé...
je tente l'install de diablo2 for mac in french (version assez rare par ailleur...)
bug car cd endomagé, mais bon , c'est pas grave.
reboot sous os9 car il métait deja arrivé que osX me dise erreur et  que os9 réussise. 
(c'était le cas dans un cd de jeux rayé a mort, osX n'avais récupéré que 3 jeux sur 12, alors que après un reboot sous os9, j'ai réussi a récupérer 10 de mes 12 jeux "légalement" et le 1 eme a été récupéré grace a la version de demo ( bugdom , javais la data endommagé, mais pas le lanceur, et c'est le lanceur qui sert a bloquer le jeux dans la demo de bugdom., il ma  suffit de remplacer le lanceur demo par le recupérer, et ensuite de renomer le dossier "dmdata" en data.
et tout marche, comme quoi, faut pas se fier toujour que a os X^^)
bref je raconte m vie la moi^^
bref, reboot sous os 9 et table système de fichier incorrecte.
j'ai rebooté sous osX(merci la touche alt^^)et a renommé l'extention serial machinchose en lui collant un espace devant.
et sa redémare...

enfin voila , une anecdote comme tant d'autre^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> diablo2 for mac in french (version assez rare par ailleur...)



[Mode = H.S.]Ben mince alors, c'est pourtant la seule que je n'ai jamais trouvé en boutique (et j'en ai acheté trois à cinq ans d'intervalle) [/Mode]


----------



## groudon41 (4 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [Mode = H.S.]Ben mince alors, c'est pourtant la seule que je n'ai jamais trouvé en boutique (et j'en ai acheté trois à cinq ans d'intervalle) [/Mode]


je peut t'en faire une copie si tu veut(contre 3 cd vierge de 700MO^^' j'en ai plus un seul d'avance.--')...
par contre, lord of destruction , peut pas pour le moment. c'est déja la version mac télécharger  sur battle.net grace au code d'activation du cd PC  de LoD a mon beau père.
mais db2, je peut, tant que tu ne te connecte pas a battle .net en multijoueur...
en MP la suite
edit : si tu a encore les 3 db2, tu t'inscrit sur battle.net, et tu enregistre ton jeux, et tu le télécharge en version mac, même i c'est une version PC a la base, C'EST POSSIBLE car il reconnais juste quel jeux c'est, il ne sais pas si il était sur pc ou mac.
[Mode = H.S.]si t'a un lord of destruction en trop, je suis preneur^^
je chercxhe aussi Dunjeon siege for mac in french aussi, tant qu'on y est^^[/Mode]


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> je peut t'en faire une copie si tu veut...



Mais puisque je te dis que j'en ai acheté 3, je ferais quoi d'un quatrième ! 



groudon41 a dit:


> par contre, lord of destruction , peut pas pour le moment c'est déja la version mac télécharger  sur battle.net grace au code d'activation du cd PC a mon beau père.



Sur les trois (tous en version française, donc), j'en ai deux avec LOD. J'en avais acheté plusieurs, parce qu'un temps, on se retrouvait sur Battle.net avec un de mes fils.

Par contre, non ton beau père n'a pas de CD PC, que ça soit l'original ou l'extension LOD, il n'y a jamais eu de CD Mac ou de CD PC, *tous les CD de Blizzard ont toujours été mixtes Mac/PC* (même si certains magasins peu délicats mettaient ces CD dans leurs rayons PC et Mac, et tentaient de vendre plus cher ceux mis dans le rayon Mac).

Bon, on arrête le H.S. là, sinon, ça va se voir !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [Mode = H.S.]Ben mince alors, c'est pourtant la seule que je n'ai jamais trouvé en boutique (et j'en ai acheté trois à cinq ans d'intervalle) [/Mode]



HS : En quoi elle est rare ? P77 en a déjà 3, ça montre la rareté. C'était la boite vendue de base lors de sa sortie et donc la seule disponible pour les joueurs sous MacOS...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10358212 a dit:
			
		

> HS : En quoi elle est rare ? P77 en a déjà 3, ça montre la rareté. C'était la boite vendue de base lors de sa sortie et donc la seule disponible pour les joueurs sous MacOS...



Ben c'est précisément ce que je voulais dire par là, cette version est effectivement la plus courante, du moins en france


----------

